# October Opals- Due in 2014



## ferens06

Hi! 

On 28th January I got my :bfp: this will hopefully be baby no.2

Care to join? :D


* EDD's

5_Year_ Plan - 1/10/14 
Perfect Angels -1/10/14
Tryin4four- 6/10/14
Ferens06- 7/10/14
Babyfeva - 9/10/14
Mommyberry- 15/10/14
HazzaB- 13/10/14
Sour_Skittle- 14/10/14 
Krippy- EDD- 16/10/14
Sunflowers28- 17/10/14
ToughGal- 18-20/10/14
Lulu1987- 20/10/14
Aldyh48- 24/10/14
Expectingpud3- 27/10/14
GeralynB- 28/10/14
Carlandjane- 27/10/14
AllyTiel- 30/10/14 *​


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'll join you :) 

Due 1st October! No2 also, DS is 17 months :)

Xxx


----------



## ferens06

:hi: I thought I was going to be alone forever then :rofl:

Congratulations :flower:

How are you doing symptoms wise? x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Lol nope I'm here! :)

Symptom wise doing ok- tiredness doesn't seem much different to how I've felt for the last 17 months (ha ha) have had burps when hungry & tiny bits of nausea but my main symptom is major mood swings- I read someone describe it as pms on steroids!! Oh yes! Lol didn't have this at all last time so DH is convinced this one must be a girl! lol & just yesterday I got the sore boobs.

How about you?
Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, may I join?

I got my BFP on Jan 28 and I'm expecting #2! I'm due on Oct 9! My son is 14 months old. Haven't felt too many symptoms other than slight cramps and random times of being tired. 
When are you due ferens?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yay babyfeva! Nice to see you over here! :) :hi:

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Just had my early bird appointment & got my booking appointment on 20th! Yay! :)

Anyone else received their appointment dates?

Xxx


----------



## ferens06

:hi: Babyfeva! Congratulations to you too :D

I've not called my doctor yet. 

I'm due between the 7th and the 12th, not really sure. I got pretty strong tests at what I thought was only 10dpo (going off my OPKs). But by LMP I'm due on the 7th. No real symptoms, just tired but then DD's teething and keeping me up. Sore boobs too!

What were you ladies lines like? Anyone still testing? I'm waiting for my 3+ then I'll stop.


----------



## mommyberry

Congratulations on your BFPs ladies!

Let our 9 month journey be healthy, happy and with positive vibes.

We are TTC#1 and I got my :bfp: 2 days ago with a Beta#1 of 84.83 :happydance: I'm all the more excited because I'm an October baby too!

I hope we can share our milestones, doubts, queries, updates and of course the * scan pictures *

AFM, Today is 15DPO and I have some cramping in abdomen and on and off pain. I felt a little dizzy yesterday. I'm gearing up for my first scan on Feb 12th.


----------



## Krippy

Hi Ladies...may I join? Due with #3 on October 16th! My first son is not with us anymore and my second son is 14 months old.

Registered with the midwives and they have accepted me as a patient even with my complications, going for a VBAC, anyone else? Yaaaaaahhh! I have my first scan on March 4th at 8 weeks with my OB (the only time I will see him unless something is too complicated for the midwives to handle)! 

So happy to be here with you all!


----------



## ferens06

:hi: Mommyberry and Krippy! Sorry for the delayed reply, I'm so tired :sleep: 

Mommyberry, that's good you have a scan so soon! :D

Hi Krippy, good for you going for a VBAC. I really hope it works out for you. I'm so sorry to see you lost your baby boy :cry: 

I suppose I should ring my doctors, I got seen by a midwife at 8 weeks with DD! x


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry I've been away for a few days.

Mommyberry-congrats!! Yaay for being able to share your bday month with your baby!

Krippy-How are you feeling?

Hi Ferens!

AFM-I've really had an up and down week! Sorry for this long story but I need to vent. First betas was 3 weeks 6 days -73 then second one was requested bc the # seemed too low. Second was 4 weeks 1 day -202. They said it was good. Then for some reason they had me do another one at 4 weeks 4 days (it was 3 days after due to weekend) for peace of mind and it was 726. A new practitioner at the office said that it had put me at about 3-4 weeks and requested yet ANOTHER freakin test. I had one on 4 weeks 6 days and it went up to 1299. Finally they said it was fine. Although they said it was fine, I didn't feel satisfied. Maybe it was because of all the darn tests they made me do. I know the last betas didn't exactly double so maybe that's another reason why I wasn't completely relieved. Tonight I had horrible stomach pains and thought the worst but it ended up being horrible diarrhea! Sorry about the tmi but I don't know what it was from. :/


----------



## perfectangels

I'll join you all! :) My lmp was 1-1-14 and I just took my 1st pt and got a :bfp: This will be baby #3. I haven't been to the drs yet and nervous. (always am until i get the u/s done) according to my lmp im 5w2d but my cycle was 39days the last 2 months. we will see. congrats to you all! H&H 9months and beyond to you all!

PS: heres my symptoms. please share if your having the same! lol

1. little crampy not much not very often
2. super tired
3. sore boobies
4. increased appetite
5. wanting more water!
6. extra cm? (sry tmi)
7. can feel a difference in my uterus, like its a little harder already?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi to all newbies! :)

Babyfeva sorry about the stress you've been under with the tests! 
I wouldn't even know if levels are rising, other than having a digi go up to 3+ bit hoping all is well.

I've had some horrible cramping/stretching in my uterus that had me worried but just a few days on & off, & no bleeding. Still moody, boobs a little sore on & off, lower back ache, not really nauseous (which I was by now with no1- hoping that's not a bad sign). Had some spotting about now with DS so cautiously checking TP but nothing so far. Fingers crossed all is well & we all have a h&h 9mos!

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh & craving fruit & chocolate, not the carbs I wanted with DS- combined with the mood swings this one feels like a girl!! Ha ha xxx


----------



## ferens06

I've updated the front page with our EDD's :thumbup:

Oh Babyfeva, that sounds like nightmare. We don't get betas here unless there's a problem. I can see why it would worry you but they would say if they thought a mc was going to happen surely?

Welcome Perfectangels! Congratulations :D

I've not had many symptoms but tiredness and sore boobs yet. I was feeling sickly before I got my BFP but not had any nausea for over a week now. Trying not to let that bother me. It's such a worrying time!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats perfectangels!!

Thanks 5 year plan and ferens. I'm just going to stay positive. I did do a digi a few days ago it said 2-3 weeks pregnant, then I did one yesterday and it said 3+ so yaay!

As far as symptoms, I really don't have any! Not even sore boobs. Of course I constantly worry because I kind of want to feel something. Since before my BFP and only occasionally now do I get some light cramps and stretching but that's it. I keep reminding myself that I didn't have any symptoms with my son either.


----------



## trying4four

Hi there! Can I join? :flower:

I'm due with #4 around October 6th.

Wishing you all a healthy and happy nine months.


----------



## mommyberry

Babyfeva - I totally hear you! Not this time... but I had this experience with an earlier mc. To me your levels sound pretty good and nicely increasing. Like ferens says, they would warn you if something was wrong. All is well. Do not think about it :)

AFM, Ladies... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet... why am I bloating so much?
 



Attached Files:







4w6d - 03.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









4w6d - 01.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats trying4four!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hi! I hope to join you ladies! I'm expecting #3 on October 14th. :)

Congrats to everyone and happy and healthy 9 months!

My symptoms as of today is just my heart is racing, mild cramping, upset tummy, headache, and hungry but don't want to eat


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats sour skittle! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome to all! Sorry been MIA...out of town for my Grandma's funeral! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## babyfeva

Krippy-sorry about your grandmother. Hope that her services were nice and that you and you're family are doing well.


----------



## ToughhGal

Hope I can join this thread too? I am due October 18th-20th. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Welcome! How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## ToughhGal

I am fine, just a tad emotional. Yourself, 5_Year_Plan?


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats toughgal!

I have the darn flu!! Ugh sucks :/ Other than that I just look bloated and 4 months along! LOL wth


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yes bloat is a problem for me too- got my mums 60th on Saturday & most of my dresses are too fitted & I look really fat!! :/ hopefully found one that's ok now...

The moodiness is getting better, needing the loo slightly less, but still finding I'm getting the burps when hungry & heaving at bad smells or if I rush around too much. Latest symptom to add to the list is baby brain- it's arrived. I can no longer make a desision, do maths (I have a degree in physics, I'm not dumb) or remember anything that's not attached to me...! Lol ... My coursework marking is going to be interesting...!

Hope everyone else is well :) overall I'm feeling much better than this time last pregnancy

Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

5 year plan-hope you have fun at your moms birthday!


----------



## ToughhGal

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is having a blessed day. I just got out of a 12 hour ride!


----------



## ferens06

:hi: Newbies, welcome and congratulations :flower:

I'm really busy with moving house at the moment so I won't be on as much as usual. 

Hope you're all doing well. I'm feeling sickly every day now which is different to my pregnancy with DD (I wasn't nauseous until 8 weeks). Craving fish fingers :D


----------



## babyfeva

Ferens good luck with the move. Make sure you take it easy. Hope you feel better.


----------



## sunflowers28

May I join you all? I am 5w2d and am due October 17th. 

I am tired a lot of the time and have other crazy symptoms as well. My favorite pregnancy story so far is from Valentine's Day. My husband and I ordered in because I wasn't feeling great. I got so nauseous from the smell of his burger that the poor guy went to eat in the other room so I could have my food. It was very sweet.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Sunflower!


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi ladies!

Got my BFP last Wednesday, EDD 20th of October :)

Congratulations everyone, happy & healthy 9 months to all! Xxx


----------



## ToughhGal

Is anyone else experiencing major breasts changes through one day? This morning they were super full and heavy. Tonight they feel normal. Im a lil worried


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Lulu!

Toughgal-not feeling much with the boobies :/


----------



## ToughhGal

I think they swelled back up this morning, and dont worry. You may start getting more symptoms around 7 or 8 weeks. From info I have gathered from other ladies


----------



## LuLu1987

These are my symptoms so far:

Boobs feel bigger, heavier, nipples are sore to touch
Cramping/tight sensation in the lower stomach, bloated, lower back ache and tops of thighs achey too
Appetite like I can never be filled!
Feeling sleepy and lack of concentration

What fun!! :dohh:


----------



## ToughhGal

Lol I have hardly any symptoms. My breasts and their sporadic changes lol, lots of cm white and yellow (tmi), did have backache but its subsiding now, and big cry baby (somedays)


----------



## trying4four

I think everyone's symptoms will be different so it's nothing to stress over. I have none, except that I've missed AF :haha:


----------



## ToughhGal

I had a few short waves of nausea this morning but count that up to my nerves!


----------



## babyfeva

I've never had MS but the last few days my stomach just kind of feels a little queasy. I notice I can't eat huge amounts of anything.


----------



## ToughhGal

Honestly.. I just really wanna have proper sickness. Lol. But I hope all of us stay feeling well &#9825;


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well!

I've had the dreaded pink/brown spotting last night & today :/ hope all is well. I had spotting a little earlier in my last pregnancy & all was fine, & the midwife I spoke to today said it was common & nothing to worry about unless it gets heavy like a period. So fingers crossed all is well- hang in there little one! 

Other than that I have very few symptoms which is making me a little nervous- glad to see from pps I'm not the only one. Booking in Thursday & I'll be pushing for an early scan to put my mind at rest. For now I'll just have to wait it out :)

Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

5 year plan-hope all is well! My hubby and I dtd last night and I had bright red blood when I used the restroom and wiped! Freaked me out. No cramping though and today just very very light brown when I wipe. Hopefully it was just my cervix? Nurse practitioner said to just monitor it, drink plenty of fluids and to not lift anything heavy. Hope you get your scan!


----------



## ToughhGal

5_year_plan-hope you and your bean are okay, please keep us updated. And do not stress :flower: 

babyfeva- I hope it was just your cervix and you dont need to stress either!


----------



## mommyberry

I have the exact same symptoms as LuLu... hope all are doing well.

5 yr plan - I hope it is nothing and your bean is a super sticky one.

Babyfeva - DH and I were planning on it sometime this week... but you just gave me a scare!:nope: Should I hold it off for later? :shy:


----------



## babyfeva

mommyberry- I'm sure you'll be fine. You won't know until you try it :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Sometimes sex can irritate the cervix & produce a little blood- it shouldn't las long, & is nothing to worry about :) go for it if you're happy to!

AFM it's still going- yesterday got a bit heavier (made it to the pad rather than just the tp! Tmi) which scared me & I was in tears last night :( but it's barely there agin this morning so hopefully that was just getting it all out the system & it'll be fine.
Booking appointment at 10.30 today- I'm desperate for an early scan to confirm all is well. Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Keep your fingers crossed for me

Glad to hear everyone else is doing ok :)

Xxx


----------



## ToughhGal

Wishimg you well 5_year_plan! Keep us updated and if they give you pictures, feel free to share <3


----------



## ferens06

Thinking of you 5yearplan- hope things have gone ok :hugs: xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Well it's bad news ladies :(

Wishing you all the very best of luck

Xxx


----------



## ToughhGal

oh my im terribly sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## ferens06

So sorry :( :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## babyfeva

5 Year plan-I'm so sorry hun. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## LuLu1987

So sorry to hear that 5 year plan. Sending you massive hugs xxx


----------



## mommyberry

Sorry 5yrplan, better luck next cycle.

AFM - Yay! I'm on :cloud9: !!! 165 beats per min! Such a precious thing to see! I feel so blessed! Measuring dot on with my ovulation date at 6w3d! I'm at my in laws' to make an announcement. Will post the picture when I get back home. Thank goodness for early scans!!! Will upload video too if this interface allows. :happydance:

Please change my due date to October 15!


----------



## expectingpud3

Hi, I am currently newly pregnant with a slightly surprising baby number 3! Have two girls aged 3.5 years and 2 years. So far from our calculations we figure a due date of 27th October so very early days but I must say I am so very excited! This will be my last pregnancy (I say that every time) and I am determined to enjoy every minute and spoil myself and 'Fudge Pud' rotten! :thumbup: Good luck to everyone!! 

Quick question... when are you all contacting midwives? I was going to wait until about 6 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi expectingpud and congrats on your BFP!

I am currently 5wks 5days, went to the doctors this morning so I could get the ball rolling with my antenatal care. My first midwife appointment will be 7th of March, so by then I'll be around 7 and a half weeks.


----------



## HazzaB

Hello ladies! Me too, I'm due October 13th. X


----------



## ToughhGal

It just depends when you want to. Some girls have contacted midwives durimg week 5, from some of the ladies I have spoke to. 

Hope everyone is doing fine <3


----------



## GeralynB

Hi ladies. I got my BFP last Sunday...excited and nervous at the same time! I'm due Oct. 28. This is our first baby!


----------



## ToughhGal

Yay geralyn! I read on another thread you have upcoming appointments. I have my first ultrasound march 7th now.


----------



## GeralynB

Toughgal- yay for your appt! Yup my first appt is March 18 with a midwife.


----------



## ToughhGal

Sounds exciting, but the days are so slow and worrisome for me!


----------



## ferens06

Hi ladies! I've finally moved house so a bit more organised now, sorry for jumping ship!

I had a private scan on Friday, there was a 7+3 bean with a heartbeat :cloud9: have a mw appointment tomorrow!

Congrats Geralyn and welcome :D


----------



## Alydh48

Hi ladies

Can I join in over here too. I'm currently 5 weeks and 4 days and my due date is 24th of October. I'm currently a little anxious due to a previous early loss last year but am trying to stay rational and hopeful. I have my first scan on the 7th of March at 7 weeks.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Geralyn and Alydh!!

Ferens-how exciting that you got to see and hear your little bubs!!!n Happy 8 weeks!

I have my first ultrasound on March 3! I can't wait. Are you guys having any symptoms? I don't feel anything but super fat! LOL


----------



## GeralynB

I feel exhausted, have to pee all the time and my chin is breaking out like crazy


----------



## carlandjane

Please add me to the list! 

EDD of 27th October. 
No real symptoms so far except weeing a bit more at night and a bit of bleeding a few days ago when my period was due. Havent contacted the midwife yet, figured I would leave it a little longer and then I feel like I havent got as long to wait for my scan!! :shrug::haha:
So far this pregnancy is very uneventful - we tried for ages for our other two but this little Fudge is a brilliant surprise, we decided to try and then *POW* baby was made haha! 
We already have our two gorgeous girls, husband is hoping for a boy but Im happy with either. Get the feeling itll be a girl but I guess time will tell!!! EEEEK I am soooooooooo excited!!!! :happydance::happydance:


I think the only 'symptom' I am suffering with already is the fact Im showing and struggling to hide it already, uh oh!!! I look about 5 months gone already!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, how are you all? I have my first scan today, so nervous!


----------



## AllyTiel

Hi everyone! Id like to join :) I'm 5 weeks 5 days and due October 30th. I have an 18 month old daughter and this baby was a bit of a surprise. We were planning to TTC in about April so it's just a bit earlier than expected :)


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome AllyTiel! Congrats!!


----------



## ferens06

Welcome ladies. I'll add you to the front page now whilst I get a minute :)

How was your scan babyfeva? xx


----------



## ferens06

Oh wow, there's a lot of people to update!

How is everyone? :) 

I bought a sonoline B and have heard Neep's heartbeat (bump nickname) twice this week now :cloud9:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi!

The scan went well! I got to see bubs and see the heartbeat. I also got to hear the heartbeat for a short moment. How are you Ferens? That's so great that you got to your your baby! I also have a Sonoline but haven't used it yet. Maybe I'll try soon!


----------



## ferens06

I've figured out where they are now so can find them straight away :cloud9: higher than I thought, but second baby is probably why.

That's lovely you got to see baby & the hb :cloud9: so pleased for you. 

How are you getting on symptoms wise? I'm doing ok thanks, waves of nausea but no actual sickness yet which is different from my daughter.


----------



## babyfeva

Ferens-not really feeling any symptoms other than feeling tired! Sometimes, I forget I'm pregnant.


----------



## ferens06

Lucky you :haha:


----------



## Radiance

I would like to join! :)

I am due with my rainbow on October 17th! 
I have a three year old daughter, a two year old son and our son Elijah was born sleeping August 9th, 2013 followed by two miscarriages.

The only main symptoms I have are extreme tiredness and starving 24/7 :haha: I normally eat really healthy but this pregnancy I am just craving junk food and a lot of chocolate pudding. :wacko: 

I have gained five pounds throughout my 10.5 weeks. We had our first scan at 7+6 weeks and then a surprise scan at 9+6 weeks. Baby has a nice heartbeat and is growing perfectly.

Did I miss anything? :)


----------



## caitlyn2009

I would also like to join :) This will be baby #2 and my due date is 10/11/14!! We got pregnant a lot quicker than expected but we are so excited to add to the family. So far I am finding baby 2 (my little nickname :) ) every night on the doppler. My next appointment and ultrasound is 4/2. 

So glad to find a group of ladies to share this with <3


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Radiance and Caitlyn!!


----------

